# One piece reins a NO NO



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

I often clean and oil headstalls for people. I have a good method of doing this. I did a ladies this week and gave it back to her on Sunday when she went for a ride with me.
To clean and oil it I take the knot out of the reins. They are long western reins and she likes to knot them.
As we were crossing a field I saw her reknot the reins and warned her that it is a dangerous habit and could lead to trouble.
I hate long heavy western reins but will nide in nothing else for safety reasons.
A one piece rein can become tangled around your body in the even of the horse going head over heals trapping you.
A one piece rein can not be hung onto if the horse bucks or spooks throwing you off. 
A one piece rein will not fall to the ground if the horse gets loose. I want the horse to step on the rein and if the rein is heavy enough, the horse trained enough he will ground tie.
Heavy reins cue the horse under their own weight.

Now back to the accident.
We had a nice ride in snow only about 4-6 inches deep but came to a big drift about 4 feet deep but only about 30 feet wide.
I was leading and got off saying I would test it and led Rio. I could walk on the top of the snow but the horse broke through forcing him to struggle. 
The big danger was a page wire fence burried in the snow to our left about 10 feet away and an open field right behind the fence. If the horse lunged in that direction it would become entangled in this wire fence.

I had no problems and when my lady friend saw the way the horse was forced to struggle she agree to get off and lead her horse.
Her reins are knotted.
She fell down almost immediately and the horse in his lung in the deep snow put his FRONT leg through the loop, no big deal but he make a second lung and put his hind leg through the loop and the knot caught around this hind fetlock. As his hind foot broke through the crust allowing his leg to drop deep in the snow the reins pulled tight forcing his head down into the snow. So here he was trapped with his hind foot pulling his head down hard against his chest which at the same time was burried in the deep snow.

The only thing that saved her was her good horse. He did try lunging to his left, the open field, the one blocked by the burried wire fence but he stopped short by his own pull of the reins.

She frantically tried lifting his foot to free the reins but that was impossible. She ended up digging down with her hands to get to the knot, unknotting it and freeing the horse. How many horse would hold still for that?? Head pulled down into the snow while he patiently waited for his mom to dig down in the snow and struggle with a knot??????
Not many

It might only happen once in a life time or it might never happen but I always always ride now with free long reins. 
For many years I rode in one piece gaming reins and had my horse go head over heals many times on the thousands of miles we covered but he always just stood and waited. 
I won't risk another horse to gaming reins while running trail

The lady now understands why I suggest open reins.
Hope it never happens to you.


----------



## 3neighs

Hmmm, something to think about. I've always ridden in one piece reins that have snaps on the ends so when I get off I always unsnap one side.

I have a story where my reins saved me.  Yesterday I took Stella for a ride for the first time in two months (I'm not much of a winter rider anymore). After such a long break she was pretty jittery and as we were riding past a house a big chunk of snow broke loose and fell off the roof. In the blink of an eye she spun around and took off full force toward home. I dropped my reins while grabbing mane to keep my seat, but was able to pick them back up off her neck to pull her to a stop. If I had split reins they would have fallen on the ground which for me would have made it a lot more difficult to get control of her.


----------



## OzarkGrey

I agree with both! That's why I ride with single reins and a bow tie with the lead trough my belt loop just in case of a storm!


----------



## Painted Horse

Interesting thought RD. 
In training young horses, I usually use the long Mecante style rope reins where you have a 7' loop and the long lead tucked under your belt.

As my horses mature, I move them out of the full checck snaffle and to a curb or correctional bit usually with a beta endurance style rein. If I dismount I unsnap one end as mentioned by 3Neighs and lead with a single, usually snaped to the halter under my headstall.

Both of these seem to be extremely popular styles. As there are lots and lots of Cowboys schooling horses along the trails with the mecante, and I can even guess how many miles have been accured in Endurance rides with the one piece set up.

I like the convience of a one rein when I'm packing and leading other horses. I don't have to fuss with adjusting the rein lengths of dual reins. While I have a lead rope in the other hand.

Now when I do ride with long western leather split reins, I don't knot the reins. I cross the reins just over the horse neck and hold the cross in one hand.

I'll have to give your reasoning some thought.


----------



## SmoothTrails

I definitely see what you mean RD. I agree with 3neighs that if I do use a single reinI have snaps so I can get it off in an emergency like the one you described. She is very lucky that she did have such a patient horse. I know a few of mine who would wait, and one that would completely lose his mind if that happened.


----------



## iridehorses

I can think of a number of times while trail riding that having split reins saved what could have been a nasty wreck. I also cross my split reins over my horse's neck and hold on to the cross. I find that I can make adjustments quickly that way.

While I like to use a single rein for arena work with cattle (such as team penning and sorting), I never use then on the trail.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

SmoothTrails said:


> I definitely see what you mean RD. I agree with 3neighs that if I do use a single reinI have snaps so I can get it off in an emergency like the one you described. She is very lucky that she did have such a patient horse. I know a few of mine who would wait, and one that would completely lose his mind if that happened.


I don't like snaps on my reins. I want a good solid buckle. My head stall is all heavy duty as are the reins and how they are attached to the bit. In the event of an emergency I totally trust my birdle and reins to hold .
I also feel that snaps jiggle the bit which in turns irritates the horse. I want a soft contact between the bit and reins.

That said a person on this forum had a bad experience when she flew forward on her horse.
I will PM her and maybe she will tell her story.


----------



## jesredneck98

Wow thank goodness horse and rider are okay. I would agree that sometimes things happen and sometimes they don't however I like to try and make everything as fool proof as possible won't always happen but the safer the better. I think reins are something that we could debate forever because it almost comes down to personal preforance. I like split reins but thats because short of speed events that is all I have ever used. There are reins for different events and what people like. I work for a trail riding facility and we tie their reins because they barely hang on anyway let alone if they let go of split reins would be a problem. I think you can have accidents with both kinds, I think it comes down to what is comfortable for you and horse and then think about safety and maybe you will try to make a change. GOOD LUCK


----------



## mls

iridehorses said:


> While I like to use a single rein for arena work with cattle (such as team penning and sorting), I never use then on the trail.


I use two hands for working cattle - thus spilt reins.

I prefer roping/gaming/single reins on trail for green riders. If they 'drop' the rein, it stays on the horses neck vs falling to the ground and the potential for the horse to step on the rein and wreck their mouth - or take off out of control. I also put them on horses the beginners are riding in the arena.

As was mentioned - it boils down to personal preference. There can be very valid points made on both sides.


----------



## dashygirl

iridehorses said:


> I also cross my split reins over my horse's neck and hold on to the cross. I find that I can make adjustments quickly that way.


I do the same. I like have a lot of options with my reins when I'm on the trail, loose, tighter or right in the middle. For me, this is accomplished wonderfully by having long split reins held in a cris-crossed position. 

I've never liked the feel of a single rein, there's just not enough leeway for my preference, but that's just me. 

I worked at a dude ranch for several years when I was in high school and college and as one would assume we had to use single reins or knotted split reins for the dudes. I've seen accidents much like what you described RD, minus the snow. It takes a good headed horse to not freak in that kind of situation, I'm glad neither her or her horse were injured.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

I loved my single gaming rein and used them for 20 years until UNTIL you have an accident that tangles you or your horse in the rein.
I hate 7 feet of heavy rein hanging down each side of the horse BUT my horse's life is in danger if he gets away. We cross many many expressways in our runs and often 10 plus miles from home. A loose horse really doesn't have a great chance so I don't loose horses.
No mater what and I have had plenty of hard spills I never let go of the rein. My last instinct before going down is a good grip on ONE rein, not 2 , one rein and hang on no matter what.
If you try this with a one piece gaming rein you will end in disaster. The rein is too short and pulls the horses head around no matter how you fall.

It is all about safety, not my comfort but the horses life. I never never walked home, well not without the horse and I don't want to start now.

Can you imagine a total wipe out and the horse running off bucking and heading straight for a busy expressway and all you can do is watch??

NO a good hold on a long sturdy rein or even the possibility the minute the horse gains his freedom he steps on the dropped rein and jerks himself to a stand still??? Strong training on ground tying I hope kicks in if he ever gets loose.


----------



## Wallaby

At the camp I volunteer at we had a similar dilemma: We didn't want to leave the reins split since the horses were going to be ridden by small non-riding children that were inevitably going to drop split reins but most of the horses that were using were just barely broke enough to be safe (which I hope we don't get into a debate about, I just worked at the camp, I do not approve of the horse keeping strategy of the outfitter who owns the horses, I do not approve at all), so if they got tangled in joined reins... We went out and got some of those pig castrating green rubber rings and wrapped one around each set of reins, at a reasonable length, so the reins couldn't be lost yet they would release if a horse got tangled.

It worked really well. We had a few times where a horse ended up with the reins around their legs but we were able to free the horse easily and without panic because of the rubber ring.

I personally ride with english reins because I'm one of THOSE people with confused riding gear. However, I hate those nylon or whatever gaming reins and that's my only other choice. And I figure that the buckle on my english reins would probably break if something really crazy happened to them. And I could just unbuckle them if I was in a dire situation.

This is an excellent thread... I never really thought about what would happen to Lacey's face if she got her reins around her legs since I ride in one of those cross-under bitless bridles that would put a dang lot of pressure on her face if she was pulling from something. Thankfully she totally understands that kind of giving to pressure but maybe I'll look into getting some spilt reins...


----------



## Padrona

Ok, here I am. Rio'sDad asked me to share my experience with single (barrel) reins. 

I was on an endurance ride last year. It was pouring down rain, lightning, thunder, tornadoes touching down literally as few as 5 miles away. Flooding was washing out the trails and many riders had already pulled. Me and another lady decided to go on but take it slow. The lightning was so close, you would just about jump out of the tack when it lit up the sky. 

My mare though was handling it very well. We were trotting on a flat section of trail when an endurance DRIVER came around the corner and met us head on. His horse was in a good working trot, making use of the same flat/relatively solid section of trail. (I will NEVER attend an endurance ride again where drivers and riders are allowed on the same trail at the same time. It is stupid and dangerous. The trails are very narrow and both parties are moving at speed, coming and going up over hills and around curves.)

Anyway, she jumped to the side because the cart spooked her. The trail crumbled out from under us, she ran up a bit of a hill over a ravine and I went off over her neck with my arms up around her head. I was using a single barrel rein, which somehow went off over her head. My arm was hooked through the rein and I couldn't get free of it. I was drug a ways before I got free of the rein. The mare turned around and came right back for me, but it was one of the most dangerous sitautions I've ever been in. Realizing you are hooked to a horse that is panicked and running is a bad feeling. 

Granted this might not have happened if the conditions were not so bad, but horses can spook when it's 72, dry and full sun too. I've gone off over her head when a section of trail caved in due to varmit undermining. I had split reins that time. Who knows if it would have happened again if I'd stlil had the barrel rein? I would rather have split reins and a horse steps on one and breaks it than to get their leg hung through a loop rein, or my arm hung up. I threw the reins away and have only used split reins since. I use pretty long reins, and they hang nicely on either side of the horse.

It's a personal preference issue I guess - everybody chooses what they most feel comfortable with.


----------



## thunderhooves

I use sigle with clip. I dont like slipts. Sometimes I drop one, by accident, and thats not good. I also do "gaming" barrel racing, pole bending, and...yeah.I leave hlters underneath when trail riding, to I just unclip and use for leadrope if I have to.


----------



## jesredneck98

Rio's Dad you are very correct!! Ground tying is something that I rely on and god forbidd that I am ever in a situation that I really need it! I have tried to change people mind about thier tack and they are so dead set that they don't change until something happens!


----------



## Marrissa

I used to ride in split reins but I hate having to shorten and loosen two reins all the time. You're reaction time is slower when you can't just drop and grab up closer in an emergency. Plus with the events I enjoy (jumping, cross country, barrel/pole racing) it's risky having long reins on either side.

I've always worked with him horses so that they understand to stop if they get caught up in the reins. There's a buckle at the end of my English reins and with how thin the leather is there in an emergency the horse would be able to break the reins.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

jesredneck98 said:


> Rio's Dad you are very correct!! Ground tying is something that I rely on and god forbidd that I am ever in a situation that I really need it! I have tried to change people mind about thier tack and they are so dead set that they don't change until something happens!


 
Ground tying is something I do every day. When I return from a ride I go to the back of my truck where a neck rope is slipped around his neck and the bridle is removed. While I unsaddle I feed him bits of apple and he stand ground tied. I remove my chaps, my spurs and pick up his 4 feet, checking but not picking. I then lead him to the barn where he again stands ground tied while I put on his 2 blankets and then lead him to the field.
All saddling, all grooming is done with him hobbled, a tight pair of hobbles sometimes on his front feet, sometimes on his hind and sometimes on all 4. He is use to restraint and stands quietly no matter what.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

Marrissa said:


> I used to ride in split reins but I hate having to shorten and loosen two reins all the time. You're reaction time is slower when you can't just drop and grab up closer in an emergency. Plus with the events I enjoy (jumping, cross country, barrel/pole racing) it's risky having long reins on either side.
> 
> I've always worked with him horses so that they understand to stop if they get caught up in the reins. There's a buckle at the end of my English reins and with how thin the leather is there in an emergency the horse would be able to break the reins.


All of these situation are in a confined area. I too would use gaming reins but out in the open, out on the busy highways a loose horse is a danger to himself and everyone around him. I carry 3 millions dollars liability insurance and a long pair of reins for our protection.


----------



## kevinshorses

A man came to buy a horse from me once and he put his saddle on it and my bridle with split reins. He immediately tied them in a knot and we rode off. The horse jumped a little and the man, who was not a good rider at all, tipped right over backwards in his saddle and his leg went through the reins which twisted while he fell. The horse drug him about ten feet through the rocks and sage brush untill his foot slipped out. Amazingly he still bought the horse.


----------



## skittle1120

I hate one-piece reins on trail rides, I won't use them, and when my friend rides with me, I won't let her knot my reins... Mine are synthetic leather, so they're pretty hard to drop, your hands stick to them well in case of a fall, and they aren't heavy or overly long.... 

I also don't like snap on reins... I borrowed a bridle and reins from my cousin because I didn't have a set for the horse I had borrowed and a snap came open on me out on the trail.... I'm just glad the horse was mellow and we had some leather ties with us, or I could have been in big trouble....


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin

I've seen a frightened horse step on a long, dangling rein, break it, and keep running. On a trail ride, I've seen a horse throw the rider, step on the rein, pull his head up, and it seriously injure his jaw. Long, two piece reins can be just as dangerous as one piece reins. You can get caught up in ANY type of rein, no matter how many pieces its in. Its really just a matter of personal experience and preference as to what kind of rein you use.


----------



## 3neighs

> My last instinct before going down is a good grip on ONE rein, not 2 , one rein and hang on no matter what.
> If you try this with a one piece gaming rein you will end in disaster.


I was able to grab one side of my rein yesterday to do a one rein stop on Stella with no problem. 

I was a barrel racer years ago and always used a single rein so I guess I'm just set in my ways as that's what I always used and still prefer to use. I agree with those who have said it's a personal preference and accidents can happen with either, BUT just for you Riosdad, I'm going to dig out a pair of split reins for my next ride and give them a try again.  It's been a lONG time, but maybe I'll like them better now. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

3neighs said:


> , BUT just for you Riosdad, I'm going to dig out a pair of split reins for my next ride and give them a try again.  It's been a lONG time, but maybe I'll like them better now. I'll keep you posted.


It's not about what I want or feel better using. It is about safety. I too would love to ride in a pair of my gaming reins, I have 3 nice sets hanging around gathering dust. It is about what you do if IF an accident happens. I seem to go down hard about once a year, horse end over end or steps in a hole and lands hard on his side. In every case I am able to manitain a hold on the horse and prevent him from running away. 
That 7 foot rein allows you to hit the ground and still hold the horse. A short gaming rein looped around the horses neck offers you no chance of holding on, none. 
The lady with me rode all the time with knotted reins and if I hadn't just returned her head stall without the knot and she didn't retie them I wouldn't have given it a thought but just luck that I talked to her about it and a accident happened within the hour. One that would have been avoided if the reins were not tied.

I too hate the long reins but it is better then a dead horse.
I ride with them crossed over his withers and usually ride with just one finger between them.


----------



## Vidaloco

I have an odd duck set I'm using at the moment. They're yacht/samson braid single reins with braided in clips on the ends but I got them made 11' long so they can do double duty as a lead rope when we're on all day rides. I do have to cross them over since they are so long. 
I have fallen off, that was with a normal 9' rein. It didn't cause any problems since she stopped immediately when I hit the ground. The snaps made it easy to disconnect. Unfortunately it was a time I had to go to hospital :lol: The reins did go under her leg but I think it happened when she started grazing. 
Ok, now tell me whats wrong with this set up besides the clips. Just a note, I do hate the type where the clip is run through a piece of leather. I prefer the braided/spliced in clip. Again its for double duty as a lead rope is my only reason. I'll cut them is half if you can give me a good reason to, but I'll not give up my clips


----------



## wild_spot

I use different reins for different things.

For campdrafting and trail riding - Braided rope split reins.

For ASH shows - Leather split reins.

For Mounted Games - One piece cotton clip on reins.

Just a note - Your split reins are too short if they fall when you drop them. There should be enough drape to either side that they stay over the neck.


----------



## Vidaloco

wild_spot said:


> I use different reins for different things.
> 
> For campdrafting and trail riding - Braided rope split reins.
> 
> For ASH shows - Leather split reins.
> 
> For Mounted Games - One piece cotton clip on reins.
> 
> Just a note - Your split reins are too short if they fall when you drop them. There should be enough drape to either side that they stay over the neck.


What length do you prefer on the split rope reins? I was thinking of ordering a set. The place I get my rope from has them in 6' 7' and 8'.


----------



## kevinshorses

wild_spot said:


> Just a note - Your split reins are too short if they fall when you drop them. There should be enough drape to either side that they stay over the neck.


^^Very true. 7 or 8 foot reins are bout the minimum length to drape well depending on the size of your horse.


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^ Thanks Kevin you just answered my question


----------



## 3neighs

Just trying to have an open mind...


----------



## sillybunny11486

I find riding in split reins to be more dangerous. If I drop one side it can get caught around the horses leg OR get stepped on and cause even more problems. I find it hard to mount with them. If you drop one side you have to get off and get it.


----------



## lacyloo

Good advice !
I learned the hard way and it nearly cost Farah her life.


----------



## PaintsPwn

My horse spooked after taking a break from running a barrel pattern. I fell, and my arm got caught in the rein. It hurt like something else, and left the nastiest bruise you've ever seen - it made the Rodeo people wince. I've never used loop reins after that. What did my instructor say?

"Well I thought you were gonna drag my arena there for a minute!" ... He got his. u__u


----------



## TheRoughrider21

I try not to use split reins at all. I always feel that I have too much excess rein when I have 2 reains and it really bothers me. I like having one rein because a few years ago I was barrel racing with my older experienced horse and when I pulled on the rein the tie came undone and I had only one rein to ride with. Thank God she was pretty much bomb-proof and I just kept her in a circle until my friend rode over and got her stopped. I don't think I have ridden with split reins over 10 times since that incident.


----------



## wild_spot

> I find riding in split reins to be more dangerous. If I drop one side it can get caught around the horses leg OR get stepped on and cause even more problems. I find it hard to mount with them. If you drop one side you have to get off and get it.


Again - If you drop a rein and it fall, then you either have reins that are too short, or you are holding them incorrectly. I can lay my reins on the neck and canter along without holding them - They stay where they are put.

Vida - I actually don't know how long my reins are, but they are like this:


----------



## wild_spot

> I try not to use split reins at all. I always feel that I have too much excess rein when I have 2 reains and it really bothers me. I like having one rein because a few years ago I was barrel racing with my older experienced horse and when I pulled on the rein the tie came undone and I had only one rein to ride with. Thank God she was pretty much bomb-proof and I just kept her in a circle until my friend rode over and got her stopped. I don't think I have ridden with split reins over 10 times since that incident.


How would that have ended differently with looped reins? You would have still ended up with only one rein attached to the bit...


----------



## Clementine

In my opinion, occasions where people have dropped their reins or had them pulled through their fingers by their horse, where they would fall, leaving you with no control over a run-away horse are probably a lot more common. Accidents like the ones you are describing are just freak accidents. 

Of course, I ride English, so my reins are undoubtedly much thinner than yours - if a horse were to get his legs caught in that fashion with an English rein, the reins would simply snap.


----------



## Clementine

> How would that have ended differently with looped reins? You would have still ended up with only one rein attached to the bit...


I believe she means that the tie connected the reins to one another came undone from each other, not from the bit.


----------



## mom2pride

I've used both...I can see the danger in either, really; I think it's more about knowing how to handle your equipment, more so than "this is wrong, and this is right"...I usually have a lead with me on trail rides, so if I have to bail, it's right there; I don't have to worry about which style reins I'm riding with. 

I've been in situations where two peice reins have been life savers, but I've also been in situations where the one peice reins have been the best call.


----------



## Appyt

Vida, don't you dare cut those reins.. For one thing they'd be too short.  

I ride with both. I like my McCarty reins and I also like my split reins. Just depends. I prefer to ride with one piece when riding with a snaffle where I need to be direct reining a lot. I prefer split reins when riding with a curb bit. I do like my spankers.


----------



## smrobs

I sometimes use single "roping" reins on my older broke horses. However, they all have the water tie ends on them that are designed to break in an emergency. Even my split reins have that cause I would much rather have a broken rein than an injured mouth and around here, there really isn't that much risk to a loose horse cause there isn't much traffic. I refuse to have tack that has no give to it other than a halter. However, riding a young horse, it is only 8' split leather that I go for cause it is a nice rein when crossed over the neck and a handy whip if you need it for a pop on the rump. When I have a horse that neck reins well, I always keep both reins on the left side in my left hand. That way, there is no swinging the rein over the neck before you get on or pulling it across the neck when you get off. I tried the mecate reins on my snaffle for a while but they made the bit feel unbalanced in my hand so the only place I have those now is on my rope halters and my bosal hackamore.


----------



## WesternLifestyle

I always carry a pocket knife in case something happens like that. The knife is the kind with a clip on it, so I can have it in my pocket, but clipped on so I can get to it quickly. It also has a partially serrated edge, to cut quickly through rope or leather. Hopefully I'll never need it - but one never knows! Things happen fast with horses!


----------



## smrobs

^^ No kidding. I have one of those knives too. Never had to use it on reins but a horse got tangled one time when roping after the cow fell and I had to cut the rope. Never leave home without it.


----------



## kevinshorses

WesternLifestyle said:


> I always carry a pocket knife in case something happens like that. The knife is the kind with a clip on it, so I can have it in my pocket, but clipped on so I can get to it quickly. It also has a partially serrated edge, to cut quickly through rope or leather. Hopefully I'll never need it - but one never knows! Things happen fast with horses!


Every person that is around horses ought to have at least one SHARP knife in thier pocket. I often carry one in each pocket so I can get it with either hand. If I would have been in a situation like the OP I would have cit the rein or removed the bridle. Actually I have water loop ends on my reins like Smrobs so i would only have to cut the string on the water loop.


----------



## wild_spot

What is a water loop?


----------



## smrobs

It is where there is a loop of rein thickness leather that is run through the ring of the bit with 2 holes in each end, then there are 2 holes punched in the end of the rein and a small strip of leather is pulled through the holes and tied.

For lack of a better picture.


----------



## wild_spot

Ah, ok. Get it, thanks :]


----------



## OzarkGrey

I too carry a "rope wrench" knife! Friend of mine was in a trailer wreck on New years day, and didn't have a knife to cut the horses loose! The trailer was on it's side with three horses trapped for an hour and a half!
All is well and she now carries a knife!
There are so many different situations you can get into on the trail or in an arena! 
One mentioned a halter under their bridle...well depending on your rig, that can be dangerous too! I have seen bits get caught in the side ring of a halter and the horse flip over backwards trying to get away from the bit!
Heck... I have even seen people riding with a mechanical hack and a halter!


----------



## mls

wild_spot said:


> What is a water loop?


Also called a slobber strap. It's a piece of leather that attaches the reins to the bit.


----------



## chasin the dream

kevinshorses said:


> Every person that is around horses ought to have at least one SHARP knife in thier pocket. I often carry one in each pocket so I can get it with either hand. If I would have been in a situation like the OP I would have cit the rein or removed the bridle. Actually I have water loop ends on my reins like Smrobs so i would only have to cut the string on the water loop.



Totally agree. I ALWAYS carry a sharp pocket knife around with me anytime I am near animals. When we doctor cows in the chute I always have a knife. If I trail ride or anything I try to have my knife.

Its safe and smart. This way you are always able to free yourself or a horse in an emergency.

KH, maybe one in each pocket is a little over board but to have one is a great idea. kudos to you.


----------



## kevinshorses

mls said:


> Also called a slobber strap. It's a piece of leather that attaches the reins to the bit.


Nope, slobber straps are different than water loops.


----------



## kevinshorses

chasin the dream said:


> KH, maybe one in each pocket is a little over board but to have one is a great idea. kudos to you.


When your trying to dig into your left pocket with your right hand because your left hand is busy it won't seem overboard. More for convienience than safety,plus you can have a knife for cutting nasty things and one for cutting things like apples for your kids.


----------



## speedy da fish

hmm i ride in two piece with buckles as i ride english, they are not as long though i dont think they would touch the ground if they came over my horse's head. are western reins a lot longer?


----------



## iridehorses

Split reins are usually 7 to 8' per side (so 14 to 16' bit to bit).

As for a knife in each pocket ...... 10 years ago I nearly lost some fingers when I couldn't get to my knife to cut a lead line. My left hand was caught up and the knife was in that pocket, out of reach from my right hand. I now carry a knife on each side. I'm less interested in what it looks like then what it does.


----------



## kevinshorses

I went to an event that required going through a metal detector and the guard thought one knife was fine but he ask me why I carried two. I told him "I've got two hands and two pockets so I have two knives. All the bad *** terrorists must carry a old-timer pocket knife in each pocket because he looked quite suspicious at me and told me to leave it at home next time.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

My wife had a miniture folding knife on her key chain for opening letters. She forgot about it until we tried boarding a plane. It was about 1/2 inch long and dull but there was no way we could board without ditching it. Either throw it away or mail it to yourself and drop it in a nearby mail box.
They are really tight on security.

I carry a really good knife on the saddle in a specail case but I will not carry a knife in my pocket or anything else. Most of my riding pants don't have pockets anyway and I certianly will not ride in blue jeans. Over time and mileage the seam on a blue jean wears the leg raw.


----------



## iridehorses

RiosDad said:


> I certianly will not ride in blue jeans. Over time and mileage the seam on a blue jean wears the leg raw.


You may have delicate skin. Every Western rider in the US wear nothing but jeans and I've never heard one whine about chaffing. Try Levi jeans, the seam is on the outside.

Having a knife where you can't reach it when you need to, may as well have been home in a draw. A knife on the saddle may be a good idea, but I want to be able to reach it when I need it.


----------



## deuceschinagirl

> I don't like snaps on my reins. I want a good solid buckle.


I never use anything but split reins. Actually, I don't care much for snaps and buckles and I really hate chicago screws. I have found tie ends to be the most reliable. I know tie ends can be a pain in the butt when you are trying to change bits, but tie ends never come loose, and you don't have have to worry about hardware breaking, nor do you have to worry about screws that get can come loose or get stripped. If any one uses reins with screws btw, PLEASE check them frequently to make sure they aren't stripped becaue, one good pull from horse or rider can make them come apart if they are and that is an accident waiting to happen. As for having trouble adjusting the length of the reins, I have never had problems adjustining the lengnth in my split reins and I like that they offer a wider rane of play in length. If I'm using a snaffle bit I always bridge my reins so that they are easier to shorten. If I'm using a curb bit, I hold the reins in one hand with a finger between the reins. Also you western riders that use curb bits, try this. Actually, english riders using curbs can try this too. Take your bridle and put your arm through between the bit and curb strap or chain so that it has the same amount of give as it would if your horse were wearing it. Then ask another person to pick up the reins and simulate the amount of pressure you would use when you ask your horse to stop or turn. Also have the person holding the reins pull back on them with more pressure. I had to do this a looonnngg tome ago when I was in 4-h. The purpose was to help the rider understand how it feels when they are too rough with then reins. I was quite surprised at the results of this exercise, because even a little bit of rein pressure was VERY uncomfortable. It made me really stop and and think about how it might feel to my horse. Just a thought. Try it and tellme what you think.


----------



## TheRoughrider21

wild_spot said:


> How would that have ended differently with looped reins? You would have still ended up with only one rein attached to the bit...


The tie came undone. And loop reins(at least the ones I use) don't tie on.


----------



## Vidaloco

My husband carries a knife in a sheath on his belt. He can reach it with either hand. He also carries a small pocket knife but he feels a pocket knife is useless if your hand is caught. If your leg is also bent how will you get it out of your pocket? 
See it on his belt? He carries it every day, its always on his belt, and no we don't travel by plane. We've both worked for Boeing :wink::lol:


----------



## Luv 2 Trail

:shock:I use one piece roping reins - NEVER thought about the danger you described! I hate long western reins - one piece, loop reins are so much more comfortable for me - BUT.....after your story, I think I might change my mind! I'm glad your friend's horse is okay after that scary ordeal!!!
Thanks for your post.


----------



## skittle1120

My reins attach with chicago screws, so I check them every ride to make sure they're still tight.... A good way to keep them from coming loose is to put a dab of clear nail polish on the threads when you put them together... I haven't had one come apart sine I started doing that....


----------



## deuceschinagirl

Never knew about that. I'll try it. My show reins actually have chicago screws so I was thinkning of replacing them with another pair I had. I have noticed that alot of the people that show use tie reins.


----------



## equiniphile

Interesting. I like two-piece reins, and don't understand why English riders ride with one rein, but maybe that's because I don't ride English lol. Hope that lady learns her lesson....So you don't suggest reins with a romel either? Wonder why they're still on the market....


----------



## equiniphile

kevinshorses said:


> Every person that is around horses ought to have at least one SHARP knife in thier pocket. I often carry one in each pocket so I can get it with either hand. If I would have been in a situation like the OP I would have cit the rein or removed the bridle. Actually I have water loop ends on my reins like Smrobs so i would only have to cut the string on the water loop.


I don't carry a knife when I ride. I have a Swiss Army though, maybe I should start carrying it in my jeans pocket in the case of an emergency


----------



## Painted Horse

I learned seven years ago, that when your fingers (or hand) gets caught in a rope with a horse on the other end, there is NO TIME to get a knife out of any pocket. It wouldn't matter how many knives or what pockets they were in. My fingers were gone in a second. The doctors said I only had a 20% chance of saving them and wanted to amputate what was left. I insisted they sew everything back together. Told the doc, that if he cut them off I had a 0% chance of saving them. So thank you I'll take the 20%. He said they would be so stiff they would never bend again. I told him that he had never bucked baled hay. When you slip your fingers under the twine on 60lb bales, they will bend.

Seven years later I still have fingers. They look a little mangled, they get cold really fast, my keyboard typing with my right hand sucks. But if you shake hands with me, I doubt you will notice anything out of the ordinary.

I carry a knife to cut a cinch, halter, rein or what ever a horse may get hung up on. But I don't carry it to cut myself free. It's just better not to get tangled.


----------



## equiniphile

I have a story about long reins and their disadvantages....

I was riding my gelding in the felds a few years ago, and my mom and sister were walking behind me. My mini mare was running free behind us, as she always does on rides. It happens to be the same field I'm in in my avatar.

Out of nowhere, this hot air balloon came out of the trees and was REALLY close to the ground. It was insane. Lulu spooked but didn't run, just stayed frozen to the spot. Arthur spooked and started dancing around while I tried to take the slack out of the reins and get him calmed down. I dropped one by accident. (the left rein. Amazing how we remember crap like this) Arthur stepped on the rein, jerked his head up, and broke the bridle. It was old and hadn't been oiled in a while--my fault. (I was young and didn't understand the difference between "oiling" and "cleaning.")

So I dismounted and led Arthur towards home with a lead line around his neck. He was half-frantic, and I was having trouble holding him back, being a young kid at the time. I had my mom lead him home. The hot air balloon was now RIGHT above our heads, and Arthur got really freaked when it blew fire and he ran away. Into the woods toward home....home, which was on the other side of the 30 acres of woods that separated our house from the 1000 acre field we were in. Lulu took off after Arthur, and my mom and I called 911 to tell them to have police stationed at either end of the highway that was like 10 miles from where we lived.

I ran home, only to find that Arthur and Lulu were grazing in our backyard. Arthur had managed to lose his saddle blanket from under his saddle, which I only found a year later. An animal had been using it for a home lol.

Not quite sure of the lesson there, but anyway, that's my story with long reins and youth


----------



## equiniphile

kevinshorses said:


> ^^Very true. 7 or 8 foot reins are bout the minimum length to drape well depending on the size of your horse.


I ride with the split reins in my right hand, the ends coming out the bottom of my fist, and they both fall to the left of the horse. I've always ridden like this....is it unsafe or something?

(wow sorry, I just posted like 4 times)


----------



## smrobs

No, nothing wrong with that. Most western riders though are taught to hold the reins in their left hand, not that it makes much difference unless you are roping. That is how I ride. Both reins in my left hand with my first finger between them and the ends hanging down the left side.

These are the best pix I can find to explain.


----------



## equiniphile

smrobs said:


> No, nothing wrong with that. Most western riders though are taught to hold the reins in their left hand, not that it makes much difference unless you are roping. That is how I ride. Both reins in my left hand with my first finger between them and the ends hanging down the left side.


Oh, okay. And also....the reins are really long and I fear the ends are hitting his legs when we ride. I usually have to hold the reins in my right hand, and the ends of the reins in my left so I can make sure they don't hit him....I'll try to get a measurement on them, but here's a pic:


----------



## wild_spot

Ah, now I get why you guys drop reins all the time! I bridge my split reins, as do all the ASH/Campdrafting people - So each rein crosses the neck and hangs down the other side. If you drop your reins, they stay where they are.

^ What's wrong with them hitting his legs? They aren't heavy enough to hurt, and it's a good way to get a horse used to things around their legs. I crack a stockwhip off my horses and sometimes it catches their legs - Doesn't bother any of them.


----------



## HooverH

I don't like snap reins because a trainer pointed out to me they apply weight to the bit every time they move, making a jolt on the horse's mouth. I did use the one buckle continuous until he pointed this out to me. I like buckle splits, but I do knot them. I occasionally used to use longer singles, but was having trouble pulling straight back rather than out when using a hackamore, which confused Hooves.

We usually ride with the halter under the bridle, so I just grab it to lead. In light of that happened, tho, I think I'm going to start carrying a lead rope on my saddle as well.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

HooverH said:


> I don't like snap reins because a trainer pointed out to me they apply weight to the bit every time they move, making a jolt on the horse's mouth. .


I agree with this. I use a good buckle on the end of each rein, a soft leather contact doesn't jossle the horses mouth.
I will also stack my horses life on the integrity of the reins and headstall.


----------



## equiniphile

Okay cool. Thanks!


----------



## deuceschinagirl

> Ah, now I get why you guys drop reins all the time! I bridge my split reins, as do all the ASH/Campdrafting people - So each rein crosses the neck and hangs down the other side. If you drop your reins, they stay where they are.


I like to hold my reins this way too, but only when I'm using a snaffle bit.


----------



## skittle1120

I ride with my reins in my right hand and the loose ends in my left like equiniphile, and I have never dropped my reins... I have dislocated my shoulder from hanging onto a rein while falling off a trotting mare who refused to stop until she realized that I wasn't letting go.... By that point, I had landed on a rock, she'd stepped on my leg, and my shoulder was screaming in pain, but we were 5 miles from the barn, I was NOT walking home....

That was a difficult remount since I was riding bareback, but she carried my sore butt home....


----------



## smrobs

WS, that's how I do mine when I am riding a young horse or when riding a horse in a snaffle that doesn't neck rein. However, when I am roping, the loose end on the right side of the horse tends to get in the way so it is easier to have both ends on the left. Equiniphile, there is absolutely nothing wrong with holding your reins like that. Although it shouldn't really bother your horse for them to bump him in the legs. I have ridden a couple of horses that were short enough and had a short enough neck that the ends would drag the ground and they would step on them though. That's a pain in the butt but I have learned that sometimes I just need to carry my rein hand a bit higher or get 7 1/2 foot reins instead of 8.


----------



## wild_spot

Why wouldn't you carry them like that one a horse that neck reins? 

I'm getting a western headstall and curb bit on Wednesday, so i'll be giving Bundy a go in a curb to see how he goes. Will experiment with different ways to carry the reins.


----------



## Vidaloco

I broke down and ordered some split reins. Its been years since I've used them, but I'm willing to give them another try. I did get latigo leather, one of my complaint about them was the stiffness of the leather. 
Never say I'm set in my ways :lol:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

wild_spot said:


> I'm getting a western headstall and curb bit on Wednesday, so i'll be giving Bundy a go in a curb to see how he goes. Will experiment with different ways to carry the reins.


I am looking forward to this. I am anxious to see your reaction to the curb. I think you will really like it. You seem to have a good head and will give us an honest opinion on likes and dislikes if there are any.
Be sure to run a post on it.


----------



## wild_spot

I can't wait, either. He is a lazy horse by nature so tends to get heavy on the bit and on his sides - He lightens up considerably when I put spurs on, so i'm thinking it might be the same with a curb - Just lightening him up. Turns will be the biggest change, as he has always turned with rein contact.

Will definately post about it!


----------



## Equestrian09

*Split reins for safety*

I ride 80% of the time in my dressage saddle with buckle reins out on the trail; that being said I am terrified if I fall off, my high strung 4 year old will trip and break his leg. 

Well, I did fall off of him last week - for the first time since I started him 2 years ago - from flying along at an extended trot to the ground via a super spook sideways. 

He was off and running, rein drapped all to one side almost under his leg with 5 miles from home through the woods ending in mile of very busy street.

Thank God he just as suddenly turned, stopped and looked suprised to see me up the trail in the dirt. His tail was up over his back and he was shaking, but he waited for me.

I came home and got my western saddle and extra long 9 foot latigo split reins with water ties cleaned, oiled up and ready to go.

I think a split rein is more likely to break if stepped on than web covered leather buckle reins.

All that being said, I know english trail riders who swear by a running martingale set loose enough to stay out of the picture completely unless you fall in which case it keeps the reins from falling down and tripping your horse.

Next time I decide to go out in my dressage saddle, I may try that just to be safe. Until then, western gear it is!


----------



## smrobs

Wild spot, I think I mainly do that because it is just force of habit. Not only that, but I never ride with 2 hands on a horse that neck reins. That is what I have been taught my whole life and it is easier for me. On my neck reining horses, it is generally less likely that I will drop a rein (though it does happen) but when I do, I can still easily stop them with just one rein then lean forward and pick it back up. When I get on and off, there is no slinging it to the other side of the neck and then readjusting, I just grab the one that is across the neck, step up and go. Then when I get off, I already have my lead in my hand, no need to pull it across the neck before walking off. Just seems easier and faster to me.


----------



## Gidget

open reins are for me. I have one side the unlatches


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

wild_spot said:


> Turns will be the biggest change, as he has always turned with rein contact.
> 
> Will definately post about it!


If the curb is jointed in the center there will be NO change in his turns with rein contact. NONE, only lighter.


----------



## iridehorses

RiosDad said:


> If the curb is jointed in the center there will be NO change in his turns with rein contact. NONE, only lighter.


Did you read the article I posted? Read, in particular the section about direct reining: Today's Horse - The Trouble with Tom Thumb


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

iridehorses said:


> Did you read the article I posted? Read, in particular the section about direct reining: Today's Horse - The Trouble with Tom Thumb


I read it and have read it before and I don't agree. I have tried dozens of different bits over the years and don't hesitate to buy anything that catches my eye. I hate the grazing bit, I had a really nice tom thum style and decided to improve it by welding the mount peice solid. I discarded the bit almost as soon as I put it in the horses mouth. You can not direct steer with a grazing bit, neck rein fine but I want to direct steer too.
I use a version of the tom thumb if every bit that has a jointed mouth piece is considered a tom thumb.

I stick to my original recommendation that you should try a jointed curb bit.
I can find you all sorts of articles on the evils of shoes?? These are only people's opinions.

You try a jointed curb and you don't like it PM me and I too will send you $20 CDN just for trying the bit.


----------



## iridehorses

Opinions are fine, but this is a matter of physics. How pressure is applied to parts of a horse's head effected by direct pressure on a shanked bit with a curb strap is irrefutable; it is a mechanical series of events not based on opinion as shoeing may be.

While I agree with some of your recommendations, such as the use of split reins, this one is incorrect.


----------



## skittle1120

That's a very interesting article... Makes me think I should try a different bit on my girls.... 
Have to run to the tack shop tomorrow now.....


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad

iridehorses said:


> Opinions are fine, but this is a matter of physics. How pressure is applied to parts of a horse's head effected by direct pressure on a shanked bit with a curb strap is irrefutable; it is a mechanical series of events not based on opinion as shoeing may be.
> 
> While I agree with some of your recommendations, such as the use of split reins, this one is incorrect.


Have you tried it for yourself????? Have you taken a tomb thumb and honestly put it in a head stall and gone out and put it on your horse??
Can you compare that bit to the snaffle most ride in??
Can you take a grazing bit, a tom thumb and compare the two.
I have, a number of times and for me the feel of the jointed snaffle is great.
For the price of a bit go buy one and try.
I work in research and that is how research is done. We try things and observe their effect.
I have no use for the grazing bit if IF you want to direct rein and most of the horses here don't really know how to neck rein properly anyway.

Try it for yourself and then come back and tell us your results.
You must know someone with a western bridle?? ONe that you can borrow for a short ride???

My 20 bucks is only on a jointed snaffle and not a grazing bit.


----------



## Vidaloco

Right off the bat I'd like to go back on topic and give big thank you to SMrobs for expaining the reasons why split reins are held the way they are. 


> When I get on and off, there is no slinging it to the other side of the neck and then readjusting, I just grab the one that is across the neck, step up and go.


Swing away


----------



## iridehorses

RiosDad said:


> Have you tried it for yourself????? Have you taken a tomb thumb and honestly put it in a head stall and gone out and put it on your horse??
> Can you compare that bit to the snaffle most ride in??
> Can you take a grazing bit, a tom thumb and compare the two.
> I have, a number of times and for me the feel of the jointed snaffle is great.
> For the price of a bit go buy one and try.
> I work in research and that is how research is done. We try things and observe their effect.
> I have no use for the grazing bit if IF you want to direct rein and most of the horses here don't really know how to neck rein properly anyway.
> 
> Try it for yourself and then come back and tell us your results.
> You must know someone with a western bridle?? ONe that you can borrow for a short ride???
> 
> My 20 bucks is only on a jointed snaffle and not a grazing bit.


When I was young and dumb, I used a Tom Thumb to direct rein. Afterall it was considered a Cowboy Snaffle and was the bit to use. I came from an English background and didn't know better. Over the past 30 years, I gained an education and consider myself much more skilled in the use of bits then I once was. I have quite a tack room full of bits that I have used and will probably never use again. Concerning research, I can't possibly see that you've done any if your conclusion is that there is no problem direct reining with a shanked bit - joined or unjoined.

I'm sorry that we have gotten off your original topic concerning split reins - and a good one at that but I just wanted to respond to your last post. We've gotten off topic and if you wish to open a new thread I'll be glad to pursue it further just no more in this one.


----------



## wild_spot

I tried holding my split reins as Smrobs does when I went out doing some cattle work yesterday. Boy did it feel odd! I guess i'm just used to have equal weight on wither side of the neck - Having both drapes to one side, made me feel very off-kilter. Of course, my way of holding is more practical because I both neck rein and direct rein - And when galloping headlong down a rocky, rbaiit-hole filled, covered in long grass hill after the bl**dy cattle who won't give and and run all the way down to the fence (Yes, was not fun!) I bridge my reins and direct rein as well as giving my horse a bit of support with the bit. He hit a rock and nearly went down on his kneesd at one point - I was able to give him enough support with the reins that he got his front end back up. I don't think I could ever be comfortable doing such a thing on a loose rein - I just wouldn't feel like I had enough precise control or that my horse had enough support.

Curious, have any of you western riders done anything similar and have any other observations?


----------



## smrobs

Oh, my. I wish I could count all the times of going full blast across a pasture or down some.......um......treacherous hills after those crazy cattle. Holding your reins like that does take some serious getting used to when you first start (I spent the first few years of my life riding with single piece reins). But it leaves my right hand open to grab the horn in case of emergency (most western saddles are not quite as secure as your stock saddles, I don't think, cause we don't have the knee blocks or whatever they are). I have had some pretty hairy experiences due to dropping a rein but I have also had some of the same ones that didn't turn out any better when the rein was bridged. I guess it's all what you get used to. 

Oh, another thought might be that I ride all my horses in curb bits so I don't have to have my reins quite as short as you would when riding with a snaffle.


----------



## smrobs

Sorry for the double post but I just remembered this video. This shows really well how tight I usually keep my reins on a soft horse while using a curb bit. I do have my reins bridged because she is still fairly green but they aren't even close to tight and she is amazingly soft.


----------



## wild_spot

Do you feel disandvantaged that in a curb you can't physically take a hold of a horses mouth and give them support via the bit? I know a few times my horse has missed a rock or a hollow etc and has needed that support to pull himself back up instead of falling.

Yup, I always feel secure in my saddle, but I used to do the same rides in my wintec before I had my stock saddle :] I didn't know any better so I was fine in them, to. I think also, without the restricition of a horn, I get up into a close two point position which enables me to take the leaps, checks, and dodging of obstacles in my legs, leaving my hands and upper body relatively still and able to offer support to my horse, as well as keeping a more constant weight and not being thrown around, upsetting his balance. I don't know if that would be possible in a western saddle - I've never ridden one!


----------



## smrobs

I get what you mean but I don't know if it is difference in the way we ride or the way the horses are trained. I have had tons of horses stumble with me but I have always been taught to give the horse his head and if it is possible, he will right himself. Sometimes it doesn't work and he falls anyway but I don't believe that I would have the strength to prevent a thousand pound animal from falling just through a little strip of leather. If they stumble, I just drop my hand to give them as much rein as possible so I don't gig his mouth, hang on to the horn, and pray.


----------



## wild_spot

It's not so much holding him up, but giving him some help... If he stumbles on a normal ride then I do the same as you, but when galloping downhill on dangerous ground a lot of his weight is on his front end - It's just a little help keeping his head up and therefore his weight up.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, yeah. As far as that goes, I get the same response out of my horses when I pick up my hand in a curb that I do when I contact the bit in a snaffle. Depending on the angle at which I pick them up, the either lift their head and slow down or tuck and stop.


----------



## kiwigirl

kevinshorses said:


> A man came to buy a horse from me once and he put his saddle on it and my bridle with split reins. He immediately tied them in a knot and we rode off. The horse jumped a little and the man, who was not a good rider at all, tipped right over backwards in his saddle and his leg went through the reins which twisted while he fell. The horse drug him about ten feet through the rocks and sage brush untill his foot slipped out. Amazingly he still bought the horse.


 I'm sorry, I know it is inappropriate - but I think that is hilarious!! It must be the mental imagery!:lol::lol:


----------



## kevinshorses

smrobs said:


> Sorry for the double post but I just remembered this video. This shows really well how tight I usually keep my reins on a soft horse while using a curb bit. I do have my reins bridged because she is still fairly green but they aren't even close to tight and she is amazingly soft.
> 
> YouTube - Prissy Ride 11 (from the saddle)


 
The 11th ride and your out of the round pen and not using any sticks, gadets or "training" devices. You must be a certified horse whisperer. Do you have a certification program or DVD series? And where can I purchase those reins that must be how you do it?


----------



## kevinshorses

kiwigirl said:


> I'm sorry, I know it is inappropriate - but I think that is hilarious!! It must be the mental imagery!:lol::lol:


 
I didn't even TRY not to laugh.


----------



## kiwigirl

kevinshorses said:


> I didn't even TRY not to laugh.


I just have this image of some poor guy looking like a sack of potatoes in the saddle toppling over backwards - So So funny! It has quite made my day.


----------



## smrobs

Not to worry Kevin. DVD series and specially designed celery stick coming soon. And an absolute steal for only $1420.99 for the "Introduce the horse to the roundpen" series. ;P 

If you like, you can buy those reins used for only $3500. Cash and credit only, sorry no personal checks. 
ROFLOL.


----------



## kiwigirl

smrobs said:


> Not to worry Kevin. DVD series and specially designed celery stick coming soon. And an absolute steal for only $1420.99 for the "Introduce the horse to the roundpen" series. ;P
> 
> If you like, you can buy those reins used for only $3500. Cash and credit only, sorry no personal checks.
> ROFLOL.


 I have heard of the "Introduce the horse to the roundpen" series! It's fabulous! You actually have to run around the round pen YOURSELF 65 times before your horse can set foot in it! Its very innovative training, cutting edge natural horsemanship, so cutting edge NO horse required! Now thats natural!!


----------



## lacyloo

Hey I'm selling carrot sticks for 100 $.


----------



## kiwigirl

lacyloo said:


> Hey I'm selling carrot sticks for 100 $.


 If they have the Parelli name on them you should try and get at least $200 for your carrot sticks!


----------

